# 2012 Cruze transmission speed sensor



## akashmishra212301 (8 d ago)

Yes, I faced the same. Rpm goes 3000 but transmission not shifted, door also not locked and sometimes speedometer doesn't changes sometime shifts but only in second or third gear. But sometimes it works properly.
Engine light remains on.
Is it really speed transmission output sensor fault?


----------



## akashmishra212301 (8 d ago)

Yes, I faced the same. Rpm goes 3000 but transmission not shifted, door also not locked and sometimes speedometer doesn't changes sometime shifts but only in second or third gear. But sometimes it works properly.
Engine light remains on.
Is it really speed transmission output sensor fault?


----------

